# Use rotating base of vise to tram mill



## Mainer (Jan 29, 2010)

I just found another use for the rotating base on my mill vise. Without the vise, the circular rim of the base makes a good surface to run the indicator around when tramming the mill head.


----------



## websterz (Feb 14, 2010)

Mainer  said:
			
		

> I just found another use for the rotating base on my mill vise. Without the vise, the circular rim of the base makes a good surface to run the indicator around when tramming the mill head.



Not a bad idea. Have you mic'ed the thickness of the base to make sure it is parallel to the table? I just bought a swivel base vise and will definitely look into using it as a tram point. Thanks for the tip! 1 karma point headed your way. :bow:


----------

